# Running With the Gap Gang  How a Cleveland clan made scamming the Gap a family affair.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2010)

*Running With the Gap Gang *

*How a Cleveland clan made scamming the  Gap a family affair.*

http://www.clevescene.com/cleveland/running-with-the-gap-gang/Content?oid=1476163

Old story, but it had my head shaking.

Found the Court Document.  WOW!


----------



## Big Don (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow is an understatement


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2010)

I was quite amused to read they were busted at one of my local malls here too.   Old story but, wow.   That's one ****ed up family.


----------



## Flea (Feb 20, 2010)

I smell a new reality TV show in the works ...

Phew, somebody open a window!


----------

